# Acestrorhynchus Isalinae IN!!!!



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Well, got my isaline acestros in, very nerve racking and exciting!

Lots of tattered fins, trying melafix for that (unless they start looking worse). One didn't make shipping.







But the rest, I think, have a good chance of making it!

Here is the bad news:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

And here's the good news!!!

Funny how I set up a large tank with wood and rocks and they hang out by the extra heater and spare filter









But I have isalinae!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

This shot is a little better. I only took the three quick shots and got out of there to let them acclimate! Hopefully I'll have better shots later.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That is sweet Acestro. I haven't had isaline in years. One of my favorite fw fish. Congrats.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those are from george

get new pics up and some data


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

One of my faves as well. I'm almost certain that this is the first time I've seen them for sale in 3 years.

I'll get more pics, just hope and pray that those fins heal! You guys think Melafix is enough?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Maybe even do a cocktail with Pimafix as well. . .


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Better pic.

And I don't know any place close to get pimafix, hopefully melafix will be fine by itself.

I may be able to hunt down some pimafix by Thursday but I'd assume crisis management would occur before then if at all.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

by the way, notice the scared little guppies below in the last pic.
Evil, I know, for all those interested in breeding your food; that is the
result of a couple months growth (NOT worth it). But for starters it's nice to know they'll eat healthy!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

beautiful


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ug







more and more fin rot.... time to medicate


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

what family are these guys in like they look like a needle nose car crossed with a tetra lol


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

See their profile in characins, they are highly modified characins. Often called freshwater cudas but this name is used for everything from hujeta gars to Belonesox livebearers so I tagged the "acestro" tag on them a few years back.

The family is either characidae or their own family acestrorhynchidae, I think...


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

so i wasnt far off with my description im going to look at them now


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

So how is the fin rot and ammonia burn coming along?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Unlike the few successes I had, the ones who got even the start of rot died. Looks like 4 may be in the clear. Part of the problem was thrown up food in their bag during shipping. I've tried to preach starving these guys for a day or two before shipping but it goes unheard...

Now time to change out all that medicated water,









Did see one of the survivors grab a guppy the size of his face today! That kinda made it all worthwhile! ...poor guppy, but what a grab! Their mouths open a lot like snakes to swallow food that size.


----------



## Le Tautai (Nov 2, 2004)

those are very interesting fishes good luck with the fin rot. I purchased a 9 inch albino Pleco about a year and a half ago and he came w horrible fin rot by my a friend of mine just said to turn up the heat, add a little salt to the the tank and gave me a medicated food I can't rember the name but I believe it's fairly common. any ways the fish was back to good health in about two weeks her fins were still ugly but there was visual improvement about every week or so and now she's great and almost a foot long. I'm not sure if that is relevant to your fish but I hope it can in some way help because I know it sucks to loose nice fish. good luck


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Sorry to hear that man. I lost a few the same way. I don't feed the fish I ship 3 days before also.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks for the support. I guess I'll go a different route for meds down the road (or try to get a lfs to order cudas). Have you seen isalinae from anywhere besides Sharkaquarium Slanted?


----------

